
Coffee Drinkers Need Cancer Warning, California Judge Rules - fludlight
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/30/business/coffee-cancer-warning.html
======
Keverw
Proposition 65 is insane. They even put a sign about it at Disneyland [0], and
at fast food places that sells fries [1] because of the potatoes in it.

This video is a good short explainer of the law:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fun9BVEPP5E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fun9BVEPP5E)

Yet another reason to avoid doing business in California. California's
regulations is like starting a business in a foreign country, even though they
are still part of the US.

I think these warnings are insane and seeing them so often if you live in
California you probably would just ignore them. I first found out about it
when I noticed a label on the shovel in the shed mentioning cancer. I was like
wtf, how can a shovel cause cancer. So looked it up and found out about this
law.

Companies put these labels on it to be on the safe side, and since usually one
factory making items for the whole US then people who live outside of
California sees this label too. Plus testing your items and stuff can be
complicated, so many companies just slab the label on everything even if it
doesn't contain a item on the list because as long as they have the label they
are covered legally.

Sounds like a bunch of other organizations disagree with California.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRv75LWOX2k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRv75LWOX2k)

If I owned a coffee business I'd just charge people in California 50% more. If
they want these insane labels, charge them a premium for it!

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_65_(198...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Proposition_65_\(1986\)#/media/File:Disneyland_Prop_65_Warning_crop.jpg)

[1] [https://us-east-1.tchyn.io/snopes-
production/uploads/images/...](https://us-east-1.tchyn.io/snopes-
production/uploads/images/photos/food/graphics/mcwarning.jpg?resize=500,375)

